# Sandbridge "S" curves



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Planning a quick trip down on the 16-17th, has anyone checked out how the structure at the "S" curves has set up since Dorian went through? Trying to decide on fishing the night high tide at the "S" curves or go down Back Bay for the low daytime tide. Thanks.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Planning a quick trip down on the 16-17th, has anyone checked out how the structure at the "S" curves has set up since Dorian went through? Trying to decide on fishing the night high tide at the "S" curves or go down Back Bay for the low daytime tide. Thanks.


Wondering the same thing. Plan to fish 14th at BBNWR and maybe look in on some favorite spots along there at night. Will report.
BA


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

BBNWR was slow Saturday. I got 1 small shark, 1 spot and one bluefish in all day session with the freshest of iced mullet.Bummer. Weather great. Little grass in the water.


----------



## Markapuu (Jun 18, 2016)

BLACK ADDER said:


> BBNWR was slow Saturday. I got 1 small shark, 1 spot and one bluefish in all day session with the freshest of iced mullet.Bummer. Weather great. Little grass in the water.



Thanks for the update. Sounds like it was a nice day to be out, and at least you caught something.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds like a day. Thanks for the report. What did the "S" curves look like?


----------



## Bryan.elkins (Sep 25, 2019)

Good morning! excuse my ignorance, but what are the "S" Curves?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

If you are heading to LIP(Sandbridge) pier, where Sandpiper road does a little "S" instead of being straight is called the "S" curves. There is usually good structure on the beach right about there.


----------

